# Is Aero overweight?



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

So I weighed the birds today and was shocked to find Aero at 136 grams! Cupid is 89 grams and he looks fine, his chest is flush and normal. Last time I weighed them which was I admit quite a while ago, Aero was 116 g and Cupid was 84 g. Now I know Cockatiels vary in weight and its hard to tell if they are healthy just by weight so I took a few pics of her chest and was wondering if anybody with a good eye could tell me if she looks overweight or not because Im having a hard time deciding lol, Im not sure at what point is considered unhealthy? 
I did take this picture like the one on the keelbone thread( she wasnt too happy lol) She does have a slight crease there and some extra flesh. 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yeah shes a tad overweight, just like my tsuka lol hes got a crease too and even some cleavage! maybe reduce her food intake slightly? ive found just keeping the food at the amount needed for a day has helped my guys out.

(tell her to lay off the millet  )


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Cody has that too, and has all of a sudden put on allot of wait and her chest feels quite chubby, but she has just hit the 2 year mark and is hormonal, she layed 4 infertile eggs a while ago, I let her sit on them as i didn't want her laying more, and apparently females have this fatty pad they develop on their chest so I think that's what it is.







Lol, I think I should get a proper gram scale as the one I have is very inaccurate, Aah I'm woffeling,
Your bird looks healthy to me but I'll leave this to the others,


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

136g wow big girl


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww.. she's adorable. I thought Hetty and Gibbs were big, she's a tad bigger. I need to weigh them again, it's been a bit.. but I think they weighed something around 116 and 112. It's a circus to weigh these two though. I literally have to stick them in a box or else there's no weighing. lol


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is 120 grams


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

One of my males has that crease in his chest... i cannot weigh them but does that mean he is fat???








sorry for the troll :blush:


----------

